# India's Desert State of Rajasthan



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

A glimpse of the desert near the city of Jaisalmer (on the Western edge of the state)

(Image David S Lewis/Panoramio)











Owing to its rich legacy of forts and palaces, the mostly arid state of Rajasthan is a popular draw for tourists.

The city of *Jaipur*, set amidst forested hills, with its own artifical lake, and numerous palaces and villas is the state capital (pop. over 3.2 mil), and the educational, commercial and cultural hub of the state.

Here are some glimpses of some of its historic architecture:

Pics from Panoramio and Picasa


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaipur Palaces*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaipur: Umaid Bhawan, a Heritage Hotel*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaipur: Umaid Bhawan (contd.)*


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Beautiful buildings. The decor and colours are amazing! :cheers2:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaipur: Heritage Hotels*

Parisian Girl: thnks!!! glad u enjoyed the pics!

Here are some more from Jaipur (from Picasa and Panoramio)

Rambagh Palace









Madhuban


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Interesting, very nice photos from that state of India


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Nice photos....


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

BTW, i would like to see more photos...


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Architecture in Stone*

Folks, thnks for all the comments. Here are some more pics (all taken from Picasa/Panoramio)

Unlike India's Gangetic Plain (where little of the more ancient past has survived), in Rajasthan one can come by sculpted step-wells going back over a 1000 years, as well as many stone-carved gateways and temples.

This is an old gateway in Nagda (near Udaipur)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

The temple town of Osian










Carved Temple in the Chittaurgarh Fort










A scultpured panel from Osian


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Deogarh, Rajasthan*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Mandawa, Rajasthan*

Mandawa in the Shekhawati region of Rajasthan has several painted villas and townhomes, some of whom have now been converted into heritage hotels.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Rajasthan has several Jain temples, some with very elaborate decor:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaipur, Rajasthan: Some Malls, Hotels and Office Buildings*

Pics from Panoramio and Picasa


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaipur: Palace of the Winds*

Pics from laggy, Picasa


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaipur: City Palace*

Pics from laggy, Picasa


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Also from *Jaipur City Palace *from laggy, Picasa


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*A Jaipur Hotel*

(pics from laggy, Picasa)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

very different from other parts of india this state.

I wouldn't mind visiting at all, i believe this is not a crowded state right?


----------



## heywindup (Dec 12, 2009)

Any pictures of Jaisalmer?


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

That building is really very nice


>


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

wow! very nice!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

ProudArabian said:


> very different from other parts of india this state.
> 
> I wouldn't mind visiting at all, i believe this is not a crowded state right?


The desert parts (in the Western half ) are relatively sparsely populated, but the more fertile areas in the Eastern part of the state are almost as dense as the rest of India.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

heywindup said:


> Any pictures of Jaisalmer?


I will try to post some tomorrow!


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

Christos, Juancito - thnks for the comments!!!

I will try to add some more soon!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ We will wait for those photos, chitrakaar


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaisalmer: The Fort City in the Desert*

All Pics from Picasa - all thnks to the orig. photographers


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jodhpur Fort and Palace*

Pics from Picasa and Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photo updates from India, chitrakaar


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Jodhpur*

Christos thnks!!!

Here are some more from Jodhpur - pics taken from Panoramio/Picasa:


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## ProudArabian (Jul 31, 2009)

^ amazing swimming pool


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Pushkar, Rajasthan*



ProudArabian said:


> ^ amazing swimming pool


This heritage hotel in Pushkar also has a nice one!

(Pics from Panoramio/Picasa)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Pushkar, Heritage Hotel*

(Pics from Panoramio/Picasa)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Udaipur: City of Lakes and Palaces*

Pics from Picasa and Pnoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Anshul (Dec 3, 2009)

Wow! beautiful pics of a beautiful state of India!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice hotel-resorts in the above photos


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Dungarpur, SE Rajasthan*

Anshul, Christos thnks!!!

Here are some more from the quaint old town of Dungarpur SE of Udaipur:

(Pics from Picasa and Panoramio)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Dungarpur: More from the Udai Bilas Palace*


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Ranthambore Tourist Resort*

Pics from Panoramio


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Glimpses of Modern Jaipur*

Pics from Panoramio and Picasa


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Jaipur Homes*

Pics from Panoramio and Picasa


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

OMG, this place is just amazing. Very beautiful landscapes with a nice archtecture. Awesome. The best indian state IMO.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*More from Jaipur*

Tourniquet - 

Here are some more pics (from Panoramio and Picasa)


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)




----------



## Tourniquet (Nov 28, 2006)

A very nice place indeed. Hope I can visit someday.


----------



## chitrakaar (Apr 24, 2005)

*Bundi Chitrashala (Gallery of Paintings)*

Like many other forted kingdoms of Rajasthan, Bundi was a renowned center of Rajput miniatures, and its royal fort includes a palace gallery that has a unique set of wall paintings.

Here are some pics from Purplemass:



















This next set from wrlord2001














































Another mural from the fort by Purplemass











More of *India*:

Neighboring Gujarat threads: (Ahmedabad, Rajkot, Baroda, Porbandar, Surat)

Some Central Indian cities: (Gwalior, Indore, Bhopal, Ujjain, Barwani, Nagpur, Amrawati, Solapur)

India's Silicon Cities: Bangalore, Pune

India's Gangetic State: Kanpur, Lucknow, Noida/Ghaziabad, Meerut, Agra, Aligarh, Bareilly

Cities and towns in Maharashtra and Karnataka


----------



## Mukesh01 (Jan 9, 2015)

Rajasthan has one of best natural beauty & history...
Trip across Rajasthan is a great experianc but what about rail, road network?
It is reality Rajasthan has great history...
& best Rajasthan also seems history...
Is there any new development project being proposed & implemented in Rajasthan, largest state of India...


& Happy Republic Day to all of you..


----------

